# Second retic OTW!



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

So this bugger came OTW about two weeks ago... this was the guy I was telling people about that had the kinked tail. Well he seemed to have morphed just fine... I apologize in advance for the shoddy pictures, still saving up for a non-"iraqed" camera.








Just to give an idea for size comparison. I have really small hands. In fact my pointer finger nail is smaller than a dime.....








And this is an adult


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

nice - top pic actually looks male too.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats, i got 3 that are still a little young, but will hopefully be ready to breed in about 3 months.


----------



## t-o-l-o (Oct 21, 2008)

Great looking frog! glad to hear he morphed okay!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice Sarah!


Shawn


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

COngrats on the new little guy.
But I must say I think you have too many now and need to start sending some my way


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

nice congrats 
craig


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Beautiful frogs, i've had my eye on these for a while. Do you have a tank shot?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks guys, I was kind of a nervous wreck because I had never hand raised tads before, always let parents take care of them. Since retics are supposedly sensitive I was sure I was going to kill the things. Out of the four tads two are otw and two more to go.
Here's their future tank, I don't have any grown in pics right now though...


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

melissa68 said:


> nice - top pic actually looks male too.


I didnt realize you could tell that early, although I am sure if you are used to looking at them enough you can tell. Be interesting to see if it is in fact a male...


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

i love the way the sphagnum moss looks on your backround. your viv is simple yet beautiful.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks  I cant wait until it grows in a bit more.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Very happy for ya, Sarah! Must feel really good to have some of those tiny froglets morph out.  

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats Sarah. I was surprised at how big (relatively of course) they morph out -- I was expecting much worse.

Oz


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

Congradulations! I just heard my male retic calling this morning! Hopeing to have some of those little guys eventually!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah Oz I hear you. I expected them to come out a lot smaller than they do. They are still tiny, but not that much smaller than my parent raised imitator first come OTW.


----------

